# Playing for cover charge New Years Eve



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw an ad that a night club is looking for a band new Years Eve and they will get paid with the cover charge? Would you play the biggest night of the year not knowing how many people are gonna show up and how much money you are getting?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that I would ask for a "minimum" to mitigate the risk. It seems that fewer and fewer people are going out for New Year's Eve these days. 

(But someone out there will be willing to do it.)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I think that I would ask for a "minimum" to mitigate the risk. It seems that fewer and fewer people are going out for New Year's Eve these days.
> 
> (But someone out there will be willing to do it.)


I agree.You never know how many people will attend and its a crap shoot. I just find it bad that at New Years Eve that you cant get a better than average pay. I know as long as I have been doing this, its always been a great 
paying gig. I have talked to a few musician friends in our Ottawa area and they all agree that it should pay more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a matter of weighing the risk vs the potential. How confident are you that the event will draw?

As for the value of playing NYE, I start with double my normal expectations for a normal night. If that or better is not doable, I'm quite happy to stay home and soak in the hot tub with my wife and a bottle of Moet.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> It's a matter of weighing the risk vs the potential. How confident are you that the event will draw?
> 
> As for the value of playing NYE, I start with double my normal expectations for a normal night. If that or better is not doable, I'm quite happy to stay home and soak in the hot tub with my wife and a bottle of Moet.


I am not a betting man and need to know how much the gig pays with a good solid contract to go along with it. Also agree if i cant get anything reasonable, I'm staying home with the wife.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

It can be a bit of a crap shoot either way to be honest. I was booked (as a sideguy) for a New Year's event and the promoter didn't sell enough tickets, so he cancelled it a few days before. On the plus side I ended up making last minute plans to go out that night and met my now wife, so I ended up winning anyway. :woot:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> I am not a betting man and need to know how much the gig pays with a good solid contract to go along with it. Also agree if i cant get anything reasonable, I'm staying home with the wife.


We're on the same page then.

If I wanted to be a promoter I would be one.

I prefer a flat fee with a rider.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We did an NYE gig last year. All of about 40 people showed up. Thankfully we were not playing for the door. Even though we were paid well, there is no joy in playing for a few folks and knowing full well that it not a "win" all around.

This NYE I'm with Milkman - it'll be steak and lobster, bubbly and the hottub with Mrs. Allthumbs


----------



## Brevik (Oct 9, 2012)

No. I would not play for the door. Red flags go up when I see something like that. To me it says that the club or organizer is not confident in thier ability to put on live entertainment. You could get stiffed or shorted.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't. We don't get double. Our normal fee is $1600 and we do NYE for $2500.


----------

